# Radial Arm Saw Preventative Maintenance



## bambam4501 (Sep 2, 2011)

Years ago my dad gave me his Black & Decker Deluxe Power Shop Radial Arm Saw. It has sat in my garage for years collecting dust but I recently came across a situation where its capabilities would have made the job a lot easier. I would like to know if there is any recommended maintenance that should be done before I start using this thing. It is old (I remember him using it when I was a small kid) with a Dewalt saw which I believe is normal since B&D bought Dewalt. I am very new to woodworking and am still figuring out what all the levers and knobs do so a dumbed down explaination works best for me! Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yep, lots of knobs and levers*

Assuming you have no manual....I'd look into getting one, possibly an online download. You can also get a book on the RAS; Sears parts direct will sell you a manual on a new saw, all you need is a model number to search...go to a store and write down the model number if they have one one the floor. It won't matter what brand of saw too much they are pretty similar in their operation. The knobs and levers may be different.
The book: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Radial-Arm-Saw-Techniques-printing/dp/0806962801"]Amazon.com: Radial Arm Saw Techniques [1st Ed, 2nd printing] (9780806962801): Roger W. Cliffe, Michael Cea: Books[/ame]

After reading it carefully, it is a dangerous machine if not operated properly.... 
Then, clean every thing off with an air hose or shop vac.
Then with the machine unplugged of course, start to move things up and down and slide the carriage back and forth. a blast of oil PB Blaster will work or 3 in 1 will lightly coat the guide bars.
Just see what the various levers do. There will be locks and releases for tilt/bevels and angles/miters. Check to see if there is a blade guard and if it's working properly. I would not use the saw without a blade guard.
Let's assume the table is leveled, the fence is in place and the height crank works to raise the blade/motor up and down. The blade should be adjusted so it's cutting about 1/8" into the table top.The most common cut is a cross cut made by locating the work against the fence and pulling the motor carriage from behind the fence across the work, then shutting off the motor and allow the blade to stop before doing anything else. A sharp or new blade will make life much easier.
That's about the scope of a reply on this forum without writing an instruction/owner's manual here. I would practice with the machine unplugged until I thoroughly understood the safety rules and operating controls.
 bill


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Woodnthings said: " _A sharp or new blade will make life much easier._"

+1 on that. In addition, a new blade with a negative hook angle is a much safer choice for a RAS. Aggressive, positive hook angle blades make the saw blade dig in and tend to take a run at you. Look for one something like this: Amazon.com: Freud LU91R010 10-Inch 60 Tooth ATB Thin Kerf Miter Saw Blade with 5/8-Inch Arbor and PermaShield Coating: Home Improvement

Also, folks on this forum will probably agree that RAS's are used most safely for crosscutting and not much else. Ripping can be hazardous unless you really know what you are doing (like Woodnthings above does :thumbsup: ).

Bill


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

actually i have this machine as well, Ray or Roy dewalt actually worked for B&D when he came up with the idea for an RAS, and so thats where he got his motors from. Has nothing to do with one buying out the other. In fact...the B&D motors at that time were some of the best around.


----------



## bambam4501 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! I will definitely try to find a manual. It does have a blade guard which is caked with 20 yr old saw dust! I cleaned some of it off but it really needs some TLC to make it look nice. Everything seems to be in good working order besides needing some oil except the degree display is off. When locked perpendicular (I would assum 0 degrees) to the fence it reads 10 degrees. Is there a way to zeroize/adjust that?


----------

